
Ask HN: Why does `news.` resolve to `donuts.domains`? - gpmcadam
Sometimes, when I go to visit HN, I type `news.` in my address bar and before auto-complete finishes, I hit return.<p>Somehow, this resolves to `donuts.domains`. But I can&#x27;t see how this should work.<p>Performing a DIG on `news.` returns;<p><pre><code>    news.   10768 IN SOA demand.alpha.aridns.net.au.hostmaster.donuts.co. 1578924501 1800 900 604800 86400

</code></pre>
But how is this permitted? Is `news.` a valid FQDN, even without a TLD?
======
detaro
"news" _is_ the TLD. donuts.domains runs the technical operations for it.

------
lordgrenville
For anyone looking to reproduce this in a browser with an omnibar (eg
Chrome/FF), append a / to force treating it like a URL instead of a search
term.

